# 04 Fontier Stereo/dash Removal?



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Iv done plenty of searching on the net, and on on these forums, I always come up short handed and I need some pointers/help. I got my truck on tuesday the 6, Its got the regualr cd/am/fm radio, Crewcab. How do I remove the center cosonle cover pices without breaking anything? I just dont see how to do this? I got a sony indash monitor I wanna put in and wire it to my sony 10 disk DVD/CD player in the glove box. Simlar setup in what I had in my 99 SE-L Sentra. Any information you all give me is most appreciated!

Thank's Phyro.


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

if i am remebering correctly, you pull the ash tray out and there is a screw behind it. and the rest just pops off. try that. if that doesnt work, let me know and i will run next door to the dealership and look at one


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

oops i didn't read far enough, that was dash removal. For center console, there sould be screws on either side of the console they may be covered. also try looking under and easy removable plastic panels. Like I said before, try that and if don't work i will run next door to the dealer and take a look at one.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Thaks for the help, I see how to do it now. 

I use to own a 99 limited GXE Sentra, then a 99 SE-L. I never had a problem experimenting with them cuz I got them used. It was more of a mind set. This thing(The frontier) is Brand new off the lot, and Im very nervouse about messing with anything on it. Although I plan to... 

Foot Bars 
Brush Guard
And my audio witch is a Sony Xplod in dash monitor, with 10 disc/DVD player.


I couldnt thank you more for helping my get past the mental block  


I ended up Pulling up the trim around the 4x4 and gear shifter. Its just held in my plastic clips. THen that exposes 2 screws that come off the center console near the bottom, and if you get on the floor of the truck and look up at the CD player there are 2 screws hidden under there, and then the center just pull off too.  

Thanks a bunch Phyro


----------

